

YouTube soon to start live sports streaming - Garbage
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/02/23/sports.youtube.mashable/index.html?hpt=Sbin

======
samuel1604
Seems to be a hoax :

(Mashable) -- UPDATE We've just heard from the NHL, who tell us: "The NHL is
not in discussions with YouTube to stream live games. The NHL has not had
conversations with the Google spokespeople mentioned in the Bloomberg report."

